# Rasboras killing each other



## stubish (Jan 3, 2013)

Hey all,
I'm a bit new to the rasbora thing. I've had tetras (red eye) that were mean, but I figured these guys would be a little more community. 

It's a new tank, pretty much there in cycle. Only thing to speak of is nitrites are a little under 20. Ammonia = 0. It's a 15 gallon tall tank. Plastic plants. 

I put in 6 harlequins (purple ones from Fantasy aquatic) and one promply jumped (first night), had a good few days. I then found two dead, one was stuck to the filter inlet and the other I saw as he was weak, put him in a isolation tank but he didn't make it. 

I went and got 4 more to bring the school back up. Now today I witnessed them killing one. they are doing that pecking order thing, but then seemed to gang up on the weak one and kill it. 

Any suggestions? Or do I just keep throwing more stock in there and hoping for the best?? 

The grand plan is a few neon tetras (perhaps the head and tail lights from Fantasy once they get them in again) and a few german blue rams. Perhaps a pleco for cleanup. But I want this rasbora thing to settle down first!

Thanks for the advice.
Stu


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

You probably couldn't keep more than 1 ram in a 15 gal tall tank. As for the rasboras.. that's weird. I've never seen that happen. I had some harlequins for a while and they never ever attack each other or any other fish. I'm thinking perhaps the stress of the cycle is causing them to do some weird things?


----------



## stubish (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up steve. I'll keep up with the water changes etc for a few days as see what happens. I'll keep an eye on em as well and isolate anyone that's being picked on. 

I'll take the rams advice as well. Any suggestions for alternatives?

Cheers
Stuart


----------



## Steve (Mar 27, 2013)

If you want a pair of any cichlid in a 15g tall you're probably best to just do a species only tank since they'll be aggressive throughout the whole tank during breeding time and there will be no space for the other fish to hide and what not. That's just why I'd stick to a single small SA cichlid if you want to do tetras and rasboras. Otherwise I would probably just go with groups of schooling fish or even shrimp


----------



## skabooya (Jun 15, 2010)

I had a group of 20 harlequin rasboras. They did get more frisky after a water change and did pick on each other for the first bit and after each cleaning and every time I re arranged the tank. But, they never killed each other. Very odd. It must be from new tank and stresses.


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

see it there is any one here close to you and get some seeded media from their filter and put in yours. just put a looking for ad in the classifieds like LF: seeded media for new set up. people will help you.


----------



## stubish (Jan 3, 2013)

Thanks for the seeded media suggestion. I'll put something up tonight.

Ok, this is getting rediculious. Did a water change a a little clean up tonight. Noticed one of the 5 remaining fish doing a little upside down swimming. So promptly put him in the isolation tank and he must have been ok cause I came back 20 minutes later and he had jumped a good 2 feet out of the tank onto the floor. Now I'm down to four. They seem to be getting along, but I'm about done with these stupid rasboras.... 

The question is now, will 4 rasboras be ok? Aqadvisor says at least 5. but I'm hesitant to put in anymore lest they kill em.

Any advice and encouragement would be great. I think I'm close to the end of the cycle anyway. nitrites have been < 20 for the last few days.


----------



## CeeZer (Jan 24, 2014)

You can also put some gravel from established tank into filter, as gravel would have bacteria.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

If this happens to me I would look closely to my water because having fish frequently jumping out and swimming upside down and dying would make me suspect that they do not like my water parameters and quality. It may be more than just the cycle. I would look at pH swing and things like that as well. May be ask your LFS what parameters they keep these fish at and check to see if your tank is far off these parameters?
When you said they kill one of the fish is it possible may be they were just eating his dead body after the fish was already dead?


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

I agree with fish rookie. He stole my thunder 

Cycling a fish tank takes time. Slow down and stop rushing it. Don't add anymore fish and let the tank do its thing. Cycling a fish tank properly is the most important part in having a nice tank successfully and for a long time. Its especially important for new hobbyists. You are trying to build a minin eco system. Slow and steady wins the race 

Google: Cycling a fish tank & Aquarium nitrogen cycle https://www.google.ca/search?site=&...14.0....0...1c.1.37.hp..2.18.1546.S6dT0JczbtM

https://www.google.ca/search?site=&...20.0....0...1c.1.37.hp..1.23.2351.Gsm08yF0-2k

Read as many links as you can. Once you think you understand it. READ IT ALL AGAIN!!!


----------



## Dorythefish (Oct 22, 2013)

I had a few also and they were attacking each other. I bought about a dozen more and after I put them in my tank I noticed that they stopped fighting.


----------

